# Investment inwhich  stock???



## Zack240

Where i invest my pension money if i had retirement in next five year?? what you think i invest them in shares or other marketable securities???


----------



## shockedcanadian

And quite honestly five years is too short a period to have a retirement objective.


----------



## Mr. H.

Airlines. Oil prices will crater within 5 years.


----------



## freedombecki

Airlines?  I can think of less than nothing I'd rather not do.

First, they put you in a room with 3,500 other people after you waited in line to get checked in for half an hour. Then you get to go through security where you get to take your shoes off and walk through the same turnstile the guy with athlete's foot in front of you walked. If a train was bombed by terrorists in the recent past, you have to give up your designer perfume you paid a fortune for and turn in your sewing scissors your mother gave you 10 years before she died, so there you are bawling and you can't even smell your favorite perfume to ease the heart pain.

There are still lovely little places all across America--waterfalls, canyons, a lake suspected of emptying into two different oceans, mountains, resorts, a small town cafe where they still peel potatoes before they mash them, a bakery in a village where the chief baker doesn't allow cookies to be made without being made from butter and danish rolls rolled and turned 9 times as in days of yore; lobster houses near Acadia National Park to Alaskan crab houses overlooking the Pacific. Every state is a different flavored tea of society like a country to itself in beliefs, expectations, and mores, and each city or county a unique community unlike its neighbor across the continent. Most places can be accessed by car over bridge or by way of barge that crosses bridgeless river points.

You can see and enjoy America just by driving across it.

Who wants to go across the pond anymore where they're still beating each other up over whatever happened 2 thousand years ago that has never lost its cause to mistreat another ethnic group. Air travel has gotten to be an aggravating method of getting from point a to point b, from first frisk to the last terminal's tardiness not to mention the stale, stuffy-aired sit-a-thon punctuated by attention-demanding dickens who spill too many beans on the cell phone like mynah birds in front of shocked strangers being made victims of hearing too much information.

At least, when you get to your destination by way of airplane, you are greatly relieved to be rid of the dreadful trip that was hopefully, left behind you. Unfortunately, when you do get back home, you rarely get reimbursed for enduring all that.


----------



## freedombecki

Zack, invest in Family Dollar. They give families a price break and they're not wealthy enough to be the prey of Democrats who want everybody's money.


----------



## Mr. H.

freedombecki said:


> Airlines?  I can think of less than nothing I'd rather not do.
> 
> First, they put you in a room with 3,500 other people after you waited in line to get checked in for half an hour. Then you get to go through security where you get to take your shoes off and walk through the same turnstile the guy with athlete's foot in front of you walked. If a train was bombed by terrorists in the recent past, you have to give up your designer perfume you paid a fortune for and turn in your sewing scissors your mother gave you 10 years before she died, so there you are bawling and you can't even smell your favorite perfume to ease the heart pain.
> 
> There are still lovely little places all across America--waterfalls, canyons, a lake suspected of emptying into two different oceans, mountains, resorts, a small town cafe where they still peel potatoes before they mash them, a bakery in a village where the chief baker doesn't allow cookies to be made without being made from butter and danish rolls rolled and turned 9 times as in days of yore; lobster houses near Acadia National Park to Alaskan crab houses overlooking the Pacific. Every state is a different flavored tea of society like a country to itself in beliefs, expectations, and mores, and each city or county a unique community unlike its neighbor across the continent. Most places can be accessed by car over bridge or by way of barge that crosses bridgeless river points.
> 
> You can see and enjoy America just by driving across it.
> 
> Who wants to go across the pond anymore where they're still beating each other up over whatever happened 2 thousand years ago that has never lost its cause to mistreat another ethnic group. Air travel has gotten to be an aggravating method of getting from point a to point b, from first frisk to the last terminal's tardiness not to mention the stale, stuffy-aired sit-a-thon punctuated by attention-demanding dickens who spill too many beans on the cell phone like mynah birds in front of shocked strangers being made victims of hearing too much information.
> 
> At least, when you get to your destination by way of airplane, you are greatly relieved to be rid of the dreadful trip that was hopefully, left behind you. Unfortunately, when you do get back home, you rarely get reimbursed for enduring all that.



Won't argue with that. But if the OP wants to make a profit by putting a wad of cash somewhere for the next 5 years then I believe airlines are the ticket.


----------



## usmcstinger

Zack240 said:


> Where i invest my pension money if i had retirement in next five year?? what you think i invest them in shares or other marketable securities???




You are very late to the party. Asking for investment advice here is stupid.


----------



## CandySlice

Right now I'd put my money in a sock under the mattress until we get rid of Obama.


----------



## pennystocktweet

Zack240 said:


> Where i invest my pension money if i had retirement in next five year?? what you think i invest them in shares or other marketable securities???


You can sign up with PST, we will provide you the best penny stock alerts.


----------



## 4Horsemen

1. Prisons
2. Funeral Homes
3. Gun/Bullet manufacturers
4. Bibles
5. Water 

Any stocks outside of these is worthless at this point.


----------



## Spoonman

high yield dividend stocks


----------



## emilynghiem

Zack240 said:


> Where i invest my pension money if i had retirement in next five year?? what you think i invest them in shares or other marketable securities???



Research properties carefully, with professional help, and buy rental properties where the income for rental exceeds the cost you pay per month; and where you write off the expenses from your taxes. One group that does the consulting and research so you don't lose money buying the wrong property: http://www.luinc.com This mentorship network starts with helping members to buy 1-5 houses to supplement income; then you can either live off the income you make from 10 houses, or move up to investing in apt complexes.
But you have to form a team with professionals who know what they are doing, don't try this on your own because the learning curve is too expensive. If you find partners who know what they are doing, you can start by being a passive investor in their LLC and eventually learn how to head your own LLC and lead your own investment properties.

This is more stable than stocks or investing in other people's company.
You are basically investing in your own property, and writing the costs off your taxes as a business expense, and making passive income from renting that exceeds the cost you pay to buy it IF you research price and set it up right. The trick is doing research in advance, and if the numbers don't add up, then you don't buy that property but look for better deals. If you borrow money to purchase at a lower value; then if the property assesses for more later and you "refinance" you can pocket the difference between the two amounts, but there is no tax because it counts as "debt" (using one debt to pay off another). Different things you can do, if you know the tax laws and how to deduct expenses so you invest the taxes you pay into building your own assets instead of paying taxes to the govt to spend for you.


----------



## deltex1

CandySlice said:


> Right now I'd put my money in a sock under the mattress until we get rid of Obama.


I agree...but have had SIRI for about 4 years and lookin good.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Zack240 said:


> Where i invest my pension money if i had retirement in next five year?? what you think i invest them in shares or other marketable securities???


Whatever you do, don't listen to people on message boards who's view of the world is politically motivated, their logic is usually based on either irrational optimism or pessimism.



CandySlice said:


> Right now I'd put my money in a sock under the mattress until we get rid of Obama.


A good example.


----------



## boedicca

Zack240 said:


> Where i invest my pension money if i had retirement in next five year?? what you think i invest them in shares or other marketable securities???




Unless you have a decent level of expertise, a lot of time, and can afford to put your money at risk, I recommend a Vanguard no load fund.  There are many choices from which to choose based upon your goals and risk profile.


----------



## Sallow

Zack240 said:


> Where i invest my pension money if i had retirement in next five year?? what you think i invest them in shares or other marketable securities???



If you are retiring in 5 years..get out of equities.

Put your money in bonds.


----------



## Sallow

boedicca said:


> Zack240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where i invest my pension money if i had retirement in next five year?? what you think i invest them in shares or other marketable securities???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have a decent level of expertise, a lot of time, and can afford to put your money at risk, I recommend a Vanguard no load fund.  There are many choices from which to choose based upon your goals and risk profile.
Click to expand...


^sensible.


----------



## Mr Natural

A broad range of stock and bond mutual funds and maybe a 20% cash position.


----------



## CandySlice

freedombecki said:


> Airlines?  I can think of less than nothing I'd rather not do.
> 
> First, they put you in a room with 3,500 other people after you waited in line to get checked in for half an hour. Then you get to go through security where you get to take your shoes off and walk through the same turnstile the guy with athlete's foot in front of you walked. If a train was bombed by terrorists in the recent past, you have to give up your designer perfume you paid a fortune for and turn in your sewing scissors your mother gave you 10 years before she died, so there you are bawling and you can't even smell your favorite perfume to ease the heart pain.
> 
> There are still lovely little places all across America--waterfalls, canyons, a lake suspected of emptying into two different oceans, mountains, resorts, a small town cafe where they still peel potatoes before they mash them, a bakery in a village where the chief baker doesn't allow cookies to be made without being made from butter and danish rolls rolled and turned 9 times as in days of yore; lobster houses near Acadia National Park to Alaskan crab houses overlooking the Pacific. Every state is a different flavored tea of society like a country to itself in beliefs, expectations, and mores, and each city or county a unique community unlike its neighbor across the continent. Most places can be accessed by car over bridge or by way of barge that crosses bridgeless river points.
> 
> You can see and enjoy America just by driving across it.
> 
> Who wants to go across the pond anymore where they're still beating each other up over whatever happened 2 thousand years ago that has never lost its cause to mistreat another ethnic group. Air travel has gotten to be an aggravating method of getting from point a to point b, from first frisk to the last terminal's tardiness not to mention the stale, stuffy-aired sit-a-thon punctuated by attention-demanding dickens who spill too many beans on the cell phone like mynah birds in front of shocked strangers being made victims of hearing too much information.
> 
> At least, when you get to your destination by way of airplane, you are greatly relieved to be rid of the dreadful trip that was hopefully, left behind you. Unfortunately, when you do get back home, you rarely get reimbursed for enduring all that.



You forgot to mention the snot nosed little brat that you inevitably sit in front of, who's idea of a good time is kicking the back of your seat and making hideous noises while his Mother looks on saying 'Isn't he cute'?


----------



## CandySlice

Get an FA, such as Schwab or Raymond James to guide you. Unlress you are an expert with extensive training in the area of investment you aren't smart enough to do it on your own. Trust me.
But do NOT give your FA the power to invest before he has spoken with you and has explained why he thinks this or that is a good deal. Always retain final permission.


----------



## SteadyMercury

boedicca said:


> I recommend a Vanguard no load fund.  There are many choices from which to choose based upon your goals and risk profile.


Solid, solid advice. Both Vanguard and Fidelity have many low cost options, and now that many Vanguard funds have lowered Admiral fees to min 10k investment you really can't go wrong.

Forget individual stocks, in fact if you look up statistics on how many active funds manage to beat index funds you might forget actively managed too.


----------



## Spoonman

it really all depends on your objective.  If you are looking for a soucre of income when you retire Prudential has a nice plan right now.  it's set up to provide you a planned stream of income from your investment. if you are willing to leave the money with them for 12 years they will guarantee the amount your income draws from doubles in that period, even if the market it flat. What that means is say you invest $500,000 today and you will pull a 5% annual stream of income from it starting in 12 years or more. they guarantee they will pay you 5 % on $1,000,000 in 5 years, even if the market is flat, drops, whatever.


----------



## sjay

The HUGE problems with any insurance products(and this is an annuity no matter what they call it)they take 5=7% up front and to have your money locked up for 12 years before you get a penny in return is crazy.You can get 5-6% on your money from day one by purchasing a combination of investment grade and high yield corporate bonds. Now granted picking individual bonds may be intimidating if you don't do your own investing,there  is another option.Bond funds with an ACTUAL maturity date.Now bond funds with all your mutual fund  co.'s fidelity vanguard etc. don't have a maturity date and now would be a bad time to buy these with interest rates nowhere to go but up.There may be others but the one i'm aware  of is Guggenheim investments they are world wide  and been around for many years.They have bond funds with ACTUAL maturity dates 3 to 8  eight years and all pay above 5%.Some insurance co. holding my money for 12 years for free that's plain crazy.


----------



## Mac1958

.

Zach, with respect, asking such a critical question on an online message board is probably not the greatest approach.

Find a financial advisor in your area and consider letting them do this.  Interview two or three, get referrals (ask your CPA/accountant, for example).  They'll be able to look at your big picture (goals, time frame, risk tolerance, balance sheet) and recommend, implement and monitor a clear course of action.  They'll make sure that other risks are addressed, such as proper life and disability insurance and long term care coverage.  They can also provide you with multiple options so that whatever the plan turns out to be, you understand it and you're comfortable with it.  Paying a point or so per year for that advice is most likely worth it.

A pension is far too important to mess with.  If you're not absolutely sure what to do, let a pro do it.

.


----------



## StevenSmith625

Unless you have a decent level of expertise, a lot of time, and can afford to put your money at risk, 
I recommend a Vanguard no load fund.


----------



## Mr. H.

LUV is up $2.50/share since this thread started. 
DAL up $4.00/share since then...

I tried to tell ya, but noooooooooooooooo...............


----------



## editec

There is absolutely no historcal credible evidence that the "pros" advice is any better than the blind luck.

When you through in the fees they charge almost none of them are worth the investment.


----------



## Mr. H.

editec said:


> There is absolutely no historcal credible evidence that the "pros" advice is any better than the blind luck.
> 
> When you through in the fees they charge almost none of them are worth the investment.



Good point. 
My son started dabbling in penny stocks while in high school (via Scottrade). He got some free trades by referring me. One of my earliest buys was Haliburton, when they were in the throes of the asbestos litigation. Got in low, got out stoned. Er, high. 

Next was ADM. Handwriting was on the wall there. Mandated ethanol blending was recently enacted. In and out for a tidy profit. 

Etc. etc.


----------



## Morganist

gold and silver.


----------



## Mr. H.

Morganist said:


> gold and silver.



You with Morgan Stanley?


----------



## Wry Catcher

1.  Get a subscription to Money (buy the Jan/Feb 2013 issue today) and read it cover to cover.  Make notes, look up words and terms you don't understand.

2.  Always pay yourself first.

3.  Diversify.

4.  Never buy a time-share.

5.  Never buy a condo or any home with an HOA.

6.  If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.

7.  Invest weekly, the markets go up and they go down.

8.  Don't try to guess the markets.


----------



## Mac1958

.

Between the years 1991 and 2011, the average "active" investor achieved returns of only 3.49% per year, while the S&P 500 returned 7.81% over that same period (DALBAR study).

"Active" investors like to brag about their success, but don't believe it for the most part.  Work with someone who actually knows what they're doing.  And remember investing's "Odd Lot Theory":  Look at what the small investors are doing, and *don't do it.*

.


----------



## madeinjapan

Spoonman said:


> it really all depends on your objective.  If you are looking for a soucre of income when you retire Prudential has a nice plan right now.  it's set up to provide you a planned stream of income from your investment. if you are willing to leave the money with them for 12 years they will guarantee the amount your income draws from doubles in that period, even if the market it flat. What that means is say you invest $500,000 today and you will pull a 5% annual stream of income from it starting in 12 years or more. they guarantee they will pay you 5 % on $1,000,000 in 5 years, even if the market is flat, drops, whatever.



that sounds like an annuity.  what people don't realize is that, in order to get that "guaranteed income," you've basically said goodbye to your principal.  there is no principal guarantee.


----------



## madeinjapan

StevenSmith625 said:


> Unless you have a decent level of expertise, a lot of time, and can afford to put your money at risk,
> I recommend a Vanguard no load fund.



investing in a no-load fund does not protect you from risk.


----------



## JimmieD

Zack240 said:


> Where i invest my pension money if i had retirement in next five year?? what you think i invest them in shares or other marketable securities???




I invest in a mix of Low cost index bond and stock funds.  I my opinion that's the best way to do it.  If I were telling my family what to do, I would say take 40% in AGG and 60% in DVY.  But that depends on your time horizon.

If your time horizon is only 5 years then you should make sure that the duration of your investment is 5 years or less, so maybe just stick to short term bonds of various types?


----------



## editec

What is everybody else doing?

Do the opposite.

Might work.

Might not.

Welcome to the wonderful world of capitalism.


----------



## KristinaWard

4Horsemen said:


> 1. Prisons
> 2. Funeral Homes
> 3. Gun/Bullet manufacturers
> 4. Bibles
> 5. Water
> 
> Any stocks outside of these is worthless at this point.


You forgot gas, considering how high it is


----------



## KristinaWard

Normally I say pick stable stocks if your new at this, but you would be hard pressed to earn much in 5 years. More profit= more risk though so make sure that you are fully researching companies. 
Gold is generally pretty stable stock, tends to go up when the market goes down, makes it a good investment in times like this.


----------



## Jacob Adom

If you want to invest in the stock market but don't know where to begin with, then learn some great market tips from OTC Bully and trade stocks like a pro


----------



## American Horse

freedombecki said:


> Zack, invest in Family Dollar. They give families a price break and they're not wealthy enough to be the prey of Democrats who want everybody's money.


Family Dollar stock price is at an all time since the late June acquisition/merger with Dollar Tree.  It's hard (for me at least) to not believe its stock is not over valued.


----------



## fanger

Sell everything!


----------



## Mac1958

.

Don't buy individual stocks.

Don't try to time the market.

Dollar cost average.

.


----------

